# A New "My Beloved"



## hawthornemanor (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really nice. I'd be interested in seeing how you rigged the mechanism for the movement of the skeleton. Oops! Nevermind! just found that video!


----------



## hawthornemanor (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks! The cool thing is that the Escaping Skeleton can be reconfigured and used in other applications. It's a very basic mechanism. Please see the mechanical video at:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The escaping skeleton is a unique take on the beloved tombstone.

And yes, you can say Spider Hill Prop Works. They are a member here (Diabolik), put out good products, and are very helpful.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice!
Great work!!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

beautiful prop


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I love this, great job. I love your yard setup and all the goodies in it.


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen (Jan 13, 2016)

Cool! Nice work.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow! I think this is my favorite "Beloved" tombstone ever! I got sucked in watching all of your YouTube videos! (I just was watching the Beloved video, but then I saw the rest of them....and then 30 minutes later....ha, ha, ha....still watching...) Really inspiring stuff, and very entertaining.


----------



## Lambo (Aug 14, 2013)

That's very impressive work. I love it!


----------



## hawthornemanor (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey thanks! Mwhahahaha, sucked you in.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Fabulous work...great spin :biggrinkin:
Yes, down the youtube rabbit hole~thanks for all the inspirational vids!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Dont take away the squeakiness of the skeleton adds to the breaking out effect IMO. Looks fantastic.


----------



## croglinvampire (Jul 8, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Very creative! Thinking outside of the box, so to speak!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I love the animation, it makes the cemetary a show rather than a prop.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Great prop! I've been wanting to do a Beloved grave for a long time and this is a fantastic twist. Thanks for the tutorials which are always appreciated! You're very talented Hawthorne Manor :biggrineton:


----------

